# Competitions, prizes and giveaways.



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

cjbfisher said:


> Maybe something for the best monthly contribution. Mods choose the best 5 at the end of the month, then we get to vote.


Based on what criteria?

I always liked the photo comp, I hope that makes a strong revival. A monthly trip report of the month, judged on writing, pics, video and location would be good.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

If biggest fish on a sabiki gets up the fix is in.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Ive got a couple threshers on the sabiki. Wont be just a one horse race.

Anyway like the HoF I recuse myself from the contests here but I do like to watch...especially lazybuggers idea.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I was a regular in both the monthly fishing comp and the photo comp. I liked both but perhaps the fishing comp could have been open for the whole month. Both encouraged participation without this whole "mine's bigger than yours" that is rife at the moment. The SOO comps were fun and could be run occasionally with random prize draws for team members.
There could be a monthly random draw from the trip report section so anyone who has done a trip report has a chance.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Bring back the online monthly fishing comp i say. Anglers from all over, can enter gaining points for their best local species. Same as previous years.
How about the winter comp, prizes 4 biggest snapper, jew, LT and hoo.... Octcober biggest Cobe..... Summer biggest spanish.... 8)

Yeah, what Graig said.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

The fishing comp was fun, but would have liked it to be open all month long, as many people just couldn't get out (or get a fish) in a given week due to work, weather etc.
If it has to be "closed" for a few days / weeek each month while points are awarded maybe make it from the 1st to the 24th of each month or something.

To stop Carnster winning every single prize there could be a "mystery fish / length" component as well as the progressive total.


----------



## WhipperSnapper (Jun 2, 2012)

We have unfinished trip report and photo competitions! We should finish some of them!


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> Best fish holder photo ;-)


Yeah i agree, best noosa yakkers style pic.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

carnster said:


> Lazybugger said:
> 
> 
> > Best fish holder photo ;-)
> ...


Brolans could probably win just for holding his own fish - not a euphemism


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > Lazybugger said:
> ...


Or the Rodpac. ;-) 
But i would rather a female holder. 8)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Monthly Fishing Comp has my vote!!!   



RhubarbTheYeti said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > Lazybugger said:
> ...


Haha think you guys would much rather a female&#8230;. and no I'm not going to get my gf to hold my fish for me &#8230;. ;-)


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Daveyak said:


> The Monthly Fishing comp will return for next month onwards!
> 
> The June comp will run from Saturday 7th through to Sunday 15th (inclusive of those dates). Rules will be just as they were last year.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave ya legend!
May your rod bend often.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Onya Dave!
Re: discussing possible alteration/s to rules - do we do that here, in the comp' thread or via pm?


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------

